# Its all gone SO fast!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey Eric et al!Im am on day 44 now. Can you believe how fast its gone! This time i did not miss a single day at all until last weekend (opps) I missed two days in a row but am well back on track now.It seems a lot easier to do this time round. Very cool though. I'm almost half way!Bring it on!


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Congratulations Nikki Sue! Time really does fly by when you're ticking days off one by one! I'm nearly approaching the last few weeks now, and I'm already wondering whether to just shoot straight back to day one again when I finish!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nikki, that is great and that its easier is pretty common and your probably more relaxed about it all. Glad tto hear this.







Yarnie, wait for a while befor you do them again, Marilyn posted info on how long to wait.I would however and its not nesscesary, but extremely helpfull is to try to do some on your own in the mean time. Also was it you that sent an email to Mike today by any chance? That it had helped?Thanks


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

Eric ~~ Can you explain a little what you mean by "do some on your own"? You mentioned elsewhere that you do HT on daily basis, so how does one do HT without the guided instructions of Mike's CDs? I'm on Day 49 right now, but am curious about this for somewhere down the road and for others who may be interested. ~~ Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Nikki!!!! WOW! You are just a-cruising along there! Congrats!







Chow I would just ask this question again once you are finished with the 100 days.I'll give ya what helped me with doing self HT then. But don't want you to get mixed up with doing it while you are still completing the first go round.Eric, Feel free to correct me here. But Chow, I think you might be better off to wait on this til you are







ing on day 100.







The self HT for me is waay easier than I originally thought, just so you know.







In the meantime enjoy the ride>>>>>>







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Chowchow, I am confusing you here. Its important first to complete the program, before doing this, but ask this question again when your done and I will help you out.I will say its taking the imagery and what you have learned and then doing it on your own as in self hypnosis, but first things first as the tapes are extremely crucial before you go there and that would be getting ahead of yourself.


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

OK, will do....thanks for the replies.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi, can't stop for long. Im at work. My internet has gone down- again.Talk to yu all soon, day 48 today!


----------

